
Teardown and exploration of Apple's Magsafe connector (2013) - DiabloD3
http://www.righto.com/2013/06/teardown-and-exploration-of-magsafe.html
======
emilyfm
Why bother tearing it down? They just fall apart naturally after a few months
(or weeks) or use.

